# Gone mad today



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

Just traded my Canon 300mmF2.8L on a Sony A7, so i could be 90% film 10% digital again


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't feel bad. They dragged me to the dark side to. First it's a single camera. Next you'll be having to look film up in the dictionary.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 28, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Don't feel bad. I dragged me to the dark side to. First it's a single camera. Next you'll be having to look film up in the dictionary.



Heck, I've got more film slr's now than I do dslr's.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 28, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel bad. I dragged me to the dark side to. First it's a single camera. Next you'll be having to look film up in the dictionary.
> ...



Not even close. I have 40 years of collecting film camera and 1 digital. Granted, the digital is probably worth 3 times the total value of all the film cameras put together.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 28, 2014)

If you extrapolate out my 2 years (In April) of photography, I'm on my way there


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 28, 2014)

I often wonder. I spent my tricycle years helping my dad in his darkroom. I wonder if it wasn't for that, would I have been just another P&S shooter taking pictures at my kids birthday parties.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Just traded my Canon 300mmF2.8L on a Sony A7, so i could be 90% film 10% digital again



Ohhhhhhh! Well, at least somebody came out of this deal smelling like a rose...


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Don't feel bad. They dragged me to the dark side to. First it's a single camera. Next you'll be having to look film up in the dictionary.




No way ne xt i'm getting a Leica MPin Black Leica Camera AG - Photography - MP


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...



Other way round for me, Got an M4 and an M4P 70 year anniversary (mint)


----------



## Overread (Mar 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Just traded my Canon 300mmF2.8L on a Sony A7, so i could be 90% film 10% digital again



This is the worst case of insanity I've seen in a long while! I mean how how HOW could you do that!?!?!? 

I just - I just - I think I'm in shock. 






Also I clearly need to move to Chesterfield and take over the now vacant spot in the local long lens photography market!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 28, 2014)

Runnah gets made a mod. Check.
Jacaranda shoots a wedding. Check.
Gsgary trades a Canon 300mm f/2.8 on a digital camera. Ch&#8230;wait, WHAT???

Yep. Signs of the Apocalypse are everywhere. :lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

Overread said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Just traded my Canon 300mmF2.8L on a Sony A7, so i could be 90% film 10% digital again
> ...



The way i shoot now i was hardly using it


----------



## JerryLove (Mar 28, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Just traded my Canon 300mmF2.8L on a Sony A7, so i could be 90% film 10% digital again


That lens (I can only find an IS) is worth $3k on the used market. 
The Sony A7 is worth $1.4k on the used market.

Was there cash or more lenses or something involved? That doesn't seem a good trade.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

JerryLove said:


> That lens (I can only find an IS) is worth $3k on the used market.
> The Sony A7 is worth $1.4k on the used market.
> 
> Was there cash or more lenses or something involved? That doesn't seem a good trade.



It is a 1995 non IS shaper than an IS, paid £1300 7 years ago and got £1000 today on trade in so I am very pleased


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Just traded my Canon 300mmF2.8L on a Sony A7, so i could be 90% film 10% digital again
> ...



Sniff.. Sniff..  huh.. you know, that doesn't really smell so much like a rose.  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 28, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Runnah gets made a mod. Check.
> Jacaranda shoots a wedding. Check.
> Gsgary trades a Canon 300mm f/2.8 on a digital camera. Ch&#8230;wait, WHAT???
> 
> Yep. Signs of the Apocalypse are everywhere. :lmao:



Huh.. that would explain the "Apocalypse, next 10 miles" sign I saw on the way home today.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 29, 2014)

Apocalypse notwithstanding I think this is one of the more sensible ideas I've read on here. I have one digital camera and a blue zillion film cameras. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Apocalypse notwithstanding I think this is one of the more sensible ideas I've read on here. I have one digital camera and a blue zillion film cameras. Hope you enjoy.




Trouble is I have about 5 Digital cameras + the A7 when it comes


----------

